# New Guy's 30 gal tall Vivarium



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on the Dendroboard. I am pretty excited about being new to Dart frogs although I set up a couple vivariums with fish about 10 years ago.

This is my tank that I set up during Christmas break. It is a 30 gal tall. (Its been sitting empty for about 6 years) There is a small Sterilite box in the back right containing a pump and a heater. The box and most of the bottom were covered with Hydroton, window screen and then gravel. The pump and heater cords go up through a pvc pipe covered with "Great Stuff". The tubing for the waterfall goes up the back and "T's" to a ball valve for the waterfall and 3 drip lines controlled by their own mini ball valves. I didn't hide this as well as I would have liked, but you don't notice it at normal viewing angles.
The top is glass with a 1/2" gap in the front and in the back for ventilation covered with a standard reptile screen. The lighting is 2-24watt 6500K T5 bulbs. I actually have 4 bulbs in the fixture (the other two are 10000K, but it seemed too bright. 
Temperature stays between 72 - 78 degrees and the humidity at the bottom and the middle is 90%.

It houses 5 leucomelas from Lee at Infrogneato that are 5 months out of the water.

I wrote this as detailed as I could so you guys could make comments and tell me what I need to change or tell what you like.

Thanks

Front shot









Angle (can you find two frogs)









The "pond" only about 3/4" deep









Mini Neoregelia with pups


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

The pictures dont work .


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

All fixed. Every board is a little different.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

looks, great well done. One question though, were you planing on leaving the ground as just gravel or are you going to put some moss or leaf litter on it?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice tank, especially if this is your first viv. 
The only thing I would suggest is putting some substrate on the ground, like spahgnum or even just more leaf litter. Gravel isn't the most comfortable thing to walk on, its fine to have gravel by the water section, but for most of the land part I would put something softer. Other than that it looks great!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am hoping that the little moss I have will spread and I also have some riccia moss on order to try and cover most of the gravel.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice tank! Beautiful dog in your avatar...is the Bernese Mtn. Dog yours? What is the plant that is to the right of the brom? 
Candy


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

divingne1 said:


> Nice tank! Beautiful dog in your avatar...is the Bernese Mtn. Dog yours? What is the plant that is to the right of the brom?
> Candy


The dog in my avatar was my first berner. Best dog ever. We now have a 9 month old that is pretty great as well.

The plant to the right with the round leaves is a fern. I don't know what type exactly. Its my wife's favorite plant in the tank.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Great looking tank Phil . Cant wait to see it when the gravel is covered !


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Question . How did you plant the Selaginella under the "Mini Neoregelia with pups"


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

LOVE the tall tanks.

Great for display but just so hard to service or pull eggs from with having to stick your arm all the way in.

Well planted and very cool water feature!

Very nice!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> LOVE the tall tanks.
> 
> Great for display but just so hard to service or pull eggs from with having to stick your arm all the way in.
> 
> ...


Thank you. When the time comes it will be good that I'm 6'5". 



jpg said:


> Question . How did you plant the Selaginella under the "Mini Neoregelia with pups"


The selaginella was planted in a 2" plastic mesh hydroponics pot that I embedded in the foam before it hardened.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Any updates. I know it has been a couple of years.


----------

